# Servocity servo controller help



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I purchased a servocity 8 servo controller and the software that they made for it. I installed it and can use the program to make a servo routine but I cant seem to get the controller to do the routine. I cant find any way to send it to the controller, nor does anything come up when I just put the servo controller attached to the computer. Im not sure what Im doing wrong.
Any input on this specific program would be helpful.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Have you made sure that you are selecting the correct port when trying to communicate?

If it is the serial port unit, in Windows, go to control panel, system, hardware, device manager and click the plus against the ports line - it should show which ports and which numbers (usually COM1 and COM2)- try both.

Also make sure the servocity software matches what the board is expecting. The format is 9600 baud, no parity, 8 data bits, 1 stop bit (9600,n,8,1)

If you are using the USB to serial adapter, these often kick in at a higher port number e.g. COM4. Again, find the adapter and it will tell you the COM number to use in the Servocity software.

From what I can see, this runs under an SSC type of environment so you should be able to use the board with VSA as well.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree with Fritz. The first thing is to try to verify the port. You need to identify the serial port number being used by the controller. The picture they show on the website shows a 9 pin serial. If you have a serial port on a computer, versus a USB port...try that first. Also...look through the device list on your computer. Make sure none of the serial ports are showing errors. 

Here's a few things to verify -

• Make sure your power is matched, plus to positive, minus to negative. Verify your power is in the 6-7.2 VDC range.
• Make sure your servos are plugged the proper way. The photos show yellow toward the inside (left). Start without extensions on the servos. I have tried one of their servo extenders on a project and couldn't get them to work on my servos.
• After you have verified the port on the PC, verify the port in the software. Somewhere there is a setting for serial port.
• The board might call for a regulated power supply to give smooth power.
• You could check the bios of the computer (start up) to make sure the port is active. Some settings turn off serial ports.

I'm in the Dallas area. If you keep plugging and can't get it working..msg me and I'll come take a look.


----------



## Puppet Master (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi. I'm working with Allen and trying to get the servos running. We've definitely got the right COM port as well as the standard settings (9600,n,8,1). I've tried it on a desktop with a direct serial port, and I've tried it on a laptop with the serial to USB adapter (both systems running XP).

At the moment, I'm thinking I have a power issue, as DarkLore mentions. I've got a 6V power adapter, but I don't think the juice is getting through. I have some ideas I'm going try on that. I assume the board requires power to PROGRAM the servos as well as to RUN? Is that correct?

In the meantime, one thing that is bothering me is the software. The marketing description says, "While your program is running, the servo position bars move up and down in realtime." That is just flat not happening. Assuming I'm not getting power to the servo board, could that somehow affect the software display? I was assuming that when running the programmed sequence, the software would show what SHOULD be happening. Is the software maybe looking for some feedback from the servos and the position bars are not moving because they show what IS happening?

Thanks for the suggestions. Any further ones are greatly appreciated.

Also, I'm new to servos, but not to computers. Fritz, what is "an SSC type of environment" and "VSA". Those terms are unfamiliar to me.

Thanks again.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't have that board...but I do have their recorder/player. 

The servos should reflect the actions of the software, not vice versa. What it's saying is that it performs in real time. When you make a change on the software, the servo should reflect the action. That's not happening...it definitely sounds like you don't have communication working between the board and the computer. Make sure the power is lined up on the proper pos/neg through the plug.

VSA is a software program. It's popular for use with animatronics, etc by haunters and Christmas decorators. SSC refers to the SSC-32 servo controller. Type that into google, you'll see the controller.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

By the way....I doubt you have digital servos that are "programmed". The board drives the servos. They don't remember squat. If the board is connected and running...the servo can receive commands. 

Reviewing the specs on servocity's site...it says the board requires a 1.5 amp power suppy. Did you get the power supply from them? If not, I'm guessing the problem is not the alignment of pos/neg, but rather the lack of amps.

Btw...I'd start with a single servo connected...not all of them.


----------



## Puppet Master (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info, DarkLore. I'll mess around with it some more. Yes, we got the power supply from them.

I understand the board drives the servos and they have to be connected. Does the board have to be connected to the PC in order for the programmed sequence to run? If that's the case, this won't work at all for what we need. I thought we could connect the board to the PC, program the sequence, then disconnect from the PC and the board and servos would carry out the program under power.

It still bugs me that the software doesn't depict any movement. In theory, I feel like I should be able to create a program in the software WITHOUT the servos even attached. Then run the program and see it depicted on screen, even though no actual communication is going on with servos. Since it is not doing that, it makes me wonder if I'm having a software issue.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

SSC is short for Serial Servo Controller - there are quite a few types around but I'd say that yours looks like a copy of a mini-SSC (http://www.seetron.com/ssc.htm)

With regards to power, some of the boards do require 2 power inputs. One to power the control circuitry and one to handle the power hungry servos. They are often the same voltage but the servos eat a lot more current. For testing, you can often link the 2 power inputs together and test that way. If you can upload the manual off the CD, we can have a look.

I've just had a play with my software - the motion bars don't even show a movable block until communication with the SSC has been established so if your software works the same way, this HAS to happen before you can start programming.

HOWEVER, these boards do not have a memory and require a PC to be connected to run the sequence you want. If this is not what you are trying to do then you would be better off with something like the BPE controllers - http://www.bpesolutions.com/a.ServoSoundControl.html which can record and playback wthout a PC.


----------



## Puppet Master (Feb 28, 2010)

fritz42_male said:


> If you can upload the manual off the CD, we can have a look.


Would love to, Fritz, if such a thing existed. There is absolutely no help or instructions of any kind (save the standard COM1, 9600, n, 8, 1) that came with the board. No user guide. No online help. No PDF. No help forums on their site. Nothing. Hence our frustration and general cluelessness.

Thanks for all the other info. Seriously, this has been a big help.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I believe the servocity website shows an email address you can write to. Based on what you've said however...I'd agree..this isn't the soltuion you need.

Since most of us have a limited number of toys to play with...it's hard to track which controllers can run by themselves and which ones don't. There are many servo solutions that can control servos and run stand alone (hold the program without a PC)...but there are also limitations to the number of servo channels, or the amount of storage memory to hold the program. "Controlling a servo" is also a tricky phrase. While I might be able to make the servo move one way or the next....being able to sync it up to sound or scenic action events is something entirely different.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Good point by Darklore. Puppet Master, could you explain exactly what you are trying to accomplish and then we can advise accordingly.

However, for the moment, we had better try and get this unit working:

I've just gone back to the website and had a look at the page for the controller. You only need 1 power supply input. Firstly, plug the wall wart in, then plug in the little adapter cable to the cable from the wall wart. Stick a meter across the little servo style connector before fitting to the board and see if it is giving you 6V - check that the red is definitely the + side.

Then make sure that you have the polarity of the connector right - the black lead should be on the right and you should be using the topmost connector although it shouldn't matter too much.

Now check the the little phone type connector is clicked firmly home. It might be worth popping the lid of the RS232 connector to make sure there are no loose wires.

If all looks good and you still can't get a connection then you definitely have a problem and should email them. The software should come with a manual on the CD. To be honest, the whole thing looks a bit pricey by the time you add the cost of the software to the board. If you end up sending this unit back and still want this kind of controller, you may as well go for a Polulu controller http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/727 or a mini ssc II http://www.seetron.com/ssc.htm - the Polulu is a LOT cheaper.

The software that came with my SSC controller has a 'connect' button which you have to click before the software will control the servos - does yours?

Edit.
Just discovered that Polulu now have a USB controller that supports internal scripting so you can run the program after disconnecting the PC - look here: http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/1350

It's 6 port not 8 but that may be enough for your project?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> Just discovered that Polulu now have a USB controller that supports internal scripting so you can run the program after disconnecting the PC


If I'm interpreting correctly...that internal scripting cannot be done with normal servos. It appears to require radio controlled or digital servos.


----------



## Puppet Master (Feb 28, 2010)

DarkLore said:


> I believe the servocity website shows an email address you can write to.


Tried that first. Have received no response for several days. You've been much more helpful than they have.


----------



## Puppet Master (Feb 28, 2010)

fritz42_male said:


> Firstly, plug the wall wart in, then plug in the little adapter cable to the cable from the wall wart.


Yeah, we're missing that. Tried jury-rigging something, which is why I'm pretty sure my problems are a power issue.



fritz42_male said:


> The software should come with a manual on the CD.


"SHOULD" being the operative word. The only thing that came on the CD was the autorun.inf file and the install.exe file. After installation, the only files available are the main .EXE file and a few ActiveX control files. Speaking as someone who works in the software documentation industry, this is the worst documented product I've ever dealt with.

What we're trying to accomplish is build an animatronic creature with the servos running on a loop to make the eyes move, eyelids blink, etc.

After all the info and help you guys have provided, I'm thinking we need a different piece of equipment, even if we do get this one running.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Puppet Master said:


> Yeah, we're missing that. Tried jury-rigging something, which is why I'm pretty sure my problems are a power issue.


That's valuable information to know. I'm presuming that is your problem as well. I have one of those cables. If you can't stand to wait for one to be delivered...you can drive by and grab mine and replace it later or get it back to me.

Did you put a meter on whatever you have rigged up? Some of adapters don't have exactly the same size plugs...so both connections inside don't always make contact.

I'm sure the board will work for your project...but there is that issue of standalone use.


----------



## Puppet Master (Feb 28, 2010)

DarkLore said:


> That's valuable information to know. I'm presuming that is your problem as well.


The board has two power points. One is the three-pin yellow/red/black jumper connector that requires the adapter we're missing and it's located in line with the servo connection points. The other power point is two solder spots where you can attach a battery connection. I tried soldering the 6 volt wall wart directly to those solder points. It was worth a shot, but I'm betting that's why I'm having issues.



> I have one of those cables. If you can't stand to wait for one to be delivered...you can drive by and grab mine and replace it later or get it back to me.


Thanks, we may just do that.



> Did you put a meter on whatever you have rigged up? Some of adapters don't have exactly the same size plugs...so both connections inside don't always make contact.


Did that first, and it showed the correct amount of power was coming through. But it may not like the transformer connection going into the solder points designed for batteries.



> I'm sure the board will work for your project...but there is that issue of standalone use.


Standalone is pretty important. We really don't want to have to tie up a laptop or other computer just to run one animatronic. Although we might consider putting in a server closet somewhere and getting a dedicated PC that can branch out to multiple animatronics and run them all from the central location. Something to consider, anyway.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I can definitely provide a PC to run a few things and run cat 5 to all the cages to get them the feed they need. (puppet master I will wipe my old desk top and get it set up for that purpose). 
We should be able to go to a hobby shop and buy a 6V battery pack with the right connector and solder the wall wart onto that...right?
I purchased everything from one site to insure that things would work together as I am very unknowledgeable in servos. I may have over payed but I did it for the appearance of convenience of use. I am un-thrilled with their non existent tech support.
I only have a few weeks to get this up and running before my show opens, the sculpts for the creature are in progress and Im not worried about the look at all, but I need it to move.
Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Puppet Master (Feb 28, 2010)

Finally got everything working! As suspected, it was a power issue. After some resoldering, we're up and running.

The servo position bars in the software still don't move in realtime, though. I can grab the position bars, drag them around, and the servos will respond. Which is good. But when I'm running the program, while the servos do their thing, the software doesn't mirror what is happening. Not a big deal, I suppose, but the marketing material seems to indicate it should happen.

Thanks again for all the tips and troubleshooting. You guys were a big help.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Glad to hear that you got it running.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Awesome, now I can buy more from them with faith. I was concerned.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Glad to hear it is all working however if they still haven't responded, I'd be concerned with the long term support.

I've just picked up the Polulu Maestro and very nice it looks too.


----------

